# Feeding Raw?



## colemangirly (Sep 30, 2010)

Do any of you out there feed your LGD's raw? I have feed my dogs that in the past, but was wondering about it messing with the LGD's need for low protein and them being with the stock.

We live on a homestead and so try to use most of everything here, even if it is not for our (people) use. When we butcher anything the dog gets the offall and such, like fish, chickens, rabbits, deer, etc. Also when we butcher the deer we always give the dog the carcass when we are done. She does a great job cleaning up everything that is left and then there is little to carry off or bury, and less chicken backs or necks for us to buy. I do know that you have to add certain things into the diet. I KNOW THAT, I am just asking about if any of you have a problem with your LGD's that are on a raw diet. Like problems with them and the stock. Do they ever see them as a potential food source? 

Do you wait until they are bonded, before you feed raw? How do you go about it?

Thanks
Tadpole Acres


----------



## Lannie (Jan 11, 2004)

We feed ours raw and have not had a problem. In fact, they're very healthy. (I have a pup right now that we're trying to teach that chickens are not squeaky toys, but he doesn't kill them, he just plays rough.) We feed "whole prey" model, or as close as we can, with certain supplements to make up for what we can't get. Recent roadkill is always a welcome addition. 

~Lannie

(Forgot to say, we didn't wait for bonding - they started on raw the day they got here.)


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Been feeding raw to my LGDs for several years now. My last Pyr litter was raised strictly raw. They do just fine.
My Great Danes also live with chickens, goats, cows and horses. They are also on straight raw. No issues.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

We don't have any issues at all. I have witnessed broody turkeys attack our farm dog on several occasions and he just runs away, but he will start and chase a wild animal in a second. We also have a few escaped rabbits around, and he ignores those, but he will kill a wild one. He hasn't had dog food in years.


----------

